

The only video portfolio videomakers need  - gilmanyu

www.viplr.net<p>We are working hard on our beta now and feel free to signup for our beta or email me at gilman@viplr.net for any question.
======
ohwp
Maybe it's a good idea to explain in short why your service is better than
lets say Vimeo. Now only the very curious will leave there email address.

~~~
gilmanyu
Thanks for the feedback! will few more lines to explain.

